

Ask HN: Link to earlier post on visual design for hackers? - TheBurningOr

A few weeks back there was an article submitted on here by a guy who had a book-related app that he had been working on and had given it a substantial facelift with a few simple changes.  I've spent the better part of the last half hour searching Evernote, Instapaper and Google to try and find the article, but to no avail.  Does anyone on here recall the article and/or link?
======
TheBurningOr
Ah-ha! I found it!

<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1928157>

For reference, the title was: Lessons Learned: A non-designer's attempt at a
redesign

I found it by doing a Google search for:

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=search+posterous#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&q=site%3Aposterous.com+book+design+hacker+OR+programmer+OR+developer&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=ca05a7bb65e82229)

------
jcr
Possibly This:

"Ask HN: Visual Design for Hackers"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839022>

Found by:

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=%...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=%2Bbook+%2Bapp+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+inanchor%3Adesign&btnG=Search)

~~~
TheBurningOr
I found that one a bunch of times in my searches. As you can see from my
solution link (above) it turns out the issue was that the term 'book' and
'app' did not appear in the title, despite being central to the meaning of the
post.

